
Ooops, Obama Crashed Reddit... - techinsidr
https://twitter.com/BarackObama/status/240903767350968320
======
techinsidr
Obama's Tweet leads to Reddit overload:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obam...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/z1c9z/i_am_barack_obama_president_of_the_united_states/)

------
hmottestad
I've pretty much only been getting old caches of the web pages :(

